# Black x Blue - FM Feb 11th litter



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

This Blue girl originally had 12 babies, 10 of which actually had a very nice size, but I ended up culling down to 5 because she got very ill from an infected wound - if interested, read more here: "Bleeding tail and smelly babies?? (Graphic images)"

Anyway, now that everything is going better, I think it's safe enough to show them off. So here's pictures of the babies at 3 and 6 days old:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Guess what? All five of these are male... Since I already have 4 gorgeous Black males, it's a bit of a problem. I will keep one though, and probably bring the others to the next show to sell.
Picture taken yesterday at 9 days old


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

bad luck on the gender but another healthy looking bunch of mouselets.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I am so happy with this litter, despite their gender. Perhaps especially because I was so worried they'd be affected by the mother's illness in the beginning, but they are just doing so well (and so is she, most of the skin has grown back).
Didn't get around to uploading these yesterday, but they are now two weeks old. I am trying to get used to using my new (gotten for xmas) photo/studio box.


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

They're to die for, what luscious coats


----------

